# Weirdest coincidences with classical music



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Share your own experience in this thread....

It was around 1987. I had started exploring classical music for a year or so. On a business trip to Houston, I found myself, jet lagged and all, in a Marriott hotel, standing on a balustrade at the 10th floor, looking down to the reception area. A young woman was playing the piano, some standards from the American Songbook. I was thinking to myself: this would be a good moment for some Chopin, like the famous melody from Etude in E major No.3 Op.10 - although to be frank I was not using that terminology in my mind, calling it _In mir klingt ein Lied_ instead. Within 10 seconds or so, the pianist finished her song, and started playing exactly that tune.


----------

